# Need audio for trash can trauma



## Camtan1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I was hoping that someone could suggest a good mp3 audio file to incorporate into my trash can trauma. I've searched the site for various clips but a lot of the links are old. Any suggestions on where to find something good would be appreciated.

Camtan1


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of sound do you want??


----------



## Camtan1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm thinking a really good scream 4-6 seconds long. A male voice would be preferred.

Camtan1


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Check here - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/LAUGHTER_SCREAMS_CRIES_HEARTBEAT_BREATHING/index.html


and here - http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Screams/

and here - http://users.adelphia.net/~wrenn123/index2.htm

or this one http://foofy.swiftco.net/zane/yell.wav (Thanks Dinasaur1972)


Plenty to choose from


----------



## Camtan1 (Oct 14, 2007)

These are perfect! Thanks for the help Rich B.

Camtan1


----------

